# House in Muang Rayong



## Nosraylin (Aug 11, 2014)

Hallo everyone,

in the near future we , my Family and me , have to move to Thailand,Rayong.
I think it will be a great thing that we already have some kind of shelter when hitting the airport in Bangkok.

My question now to the community is....

are there some agents in Rayong or Rayong-Area who are reliable and can help with finding a house to rent?

Any answer is highly appreciated...


Greetings,


Nos


----------



## suzie36 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Nos,

I don't know about agents. I have just moved to Rayong myself and needed a quick move. There are quite a few housing developments with rentals. Depends whereabouts in Rayong you are looking at. It took me a day to find a decent house to rent, there are quite a few options. Some housing developments you could try are Modern City, Ploenjai 2, and by the Bangkok Rayong Hospital area.


----------

